# ghost pms?



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2010)

i keep getting emails saying i have new pms yet when i click to link to view them it says

Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
The error returned was:

That message does not exist






 ?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 12, 2010)

You should have never caught MissingNo.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol that hapens to me sometimes


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> You should have never caught MissingNo.


what?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 12, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2010)

i don't have time for games i'll wait for an admin response.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 12, 2010)

I keep my inbox pretty clear.  Even when I have no PM's in my inbox, it says I have 5 messages.   Not new ones, just that there are 5.  Any actual messages I have are counted on top of that initial 5. Currently, it says I have 8, when I only have 3.  I have mentioned this in the staff forums before, but no one really seemed to be overly worried about it.  I dunno man.....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2010)

mine says i have 0 but i keep getting emails now and than saying new messages but there aren't any


----------



## prowler (Sep 12, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=02


----------



## The Pi (Sep 12, 2010)

My PM box works perfectly


----------



## Issac (Sep 12, 2010)

It might be some spambot registring and sending pms to people, and then the mods finds out, deletes the user and the pms dissapear!


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 12, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> It might be some spambot registring and sending pms to people, and then the mods finds out, deletes the user and the pms dissapear!


Nope, the messages stay if we ban/spambot them.


----------



## Delta517 (Sep 12, 2010)

I had this problem on YouTube too.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> I had this problem on YouTube too.



-quote the usless 'tube toolbox'


----------

